# Tastes like... saber conjugación



## dashforce

Hola a todos!

Sé que "to taste like" se dice "sabe a..." pero no estoy seguro de que siga siendo traducido como "saber."  Por ejemplo, si yo fuera a decir que algo "tasted like" (en pretérito), se diría "supo a...". 

"Las habichuelas supieron a pollo."  
¿Tal vez haya que usar imperfecto siempre y no usar pretérito?  No sé.

Y por casualidad, hay una canción famosa que dice "y las noches me saben a puro dolor"... ¿Se refiere el cantante al sabor o a... qué?


----------



## Outsider

dashforce said:
			
		

> Sé que "to taste like" se dice "sabe a..." pero no estoy seguro de que siga siendo traducido como "saber."  Por ejemplo, si yo fuera a decir que algo "tasted like" (en pretérito), se diría "supo a...".
> 
> "Las habichuelas supieron a pollo."
> ¿Tal vez haya que usar imperfecto siempre y no usar pretérito?  No sé.


I'd say yes, use the imperfect, _sabían a pollo_, although it would be nice to have more context as background.



			
				dashforce said:
			
		

> Y por casualidad, hay una canción famosa que dice "y las noches me saben a puro dolor"... ¿Se refiere el cantante al sabor o a... qué?


"And the nights *feel like* pure pain to me."


----------



## Misao

Dash, this case I would use imperfecto... cause preterito sounds odd. 

- Las habichuelas sabían a pollo. 

The pretérito is not used.

And regarding the song, it means that he felt so much pain at nights...it's a metaphore. She has left him and the only thing he can feel now is pain. And it is harder at nights. 

Hope  this helps!

Besicos


----------



## dashforce

Ah, okay.  

verbo intransitivo
1   (sobre una materia) to know [de, of]: sé de un restaurante buenísimo, I know of a very good restaurant
2   (tener noticias) (de alguien por él mismo) to hear from sb
     (de alguien por otros) to have news of sb
     (de un asunto) to hear about sthg
3   (tener sabor) to taste [a, of]: este guiso sabe a quemado, this stew tastes burnt
*4   (producir agrado o desagrado) to like, please: me supo mal que no viniera, it upset me that he didn't come*

Número 4 entonces.  Gracias!

Entonces, ¿Pueden encontrar un caso donde se usaría pretérito, o nunca se usa cuando hablas de sabor?


----------



## araceli

Creo que se puede usar el pretérito, cómo no:
Las habichuelas me supieron a pollo.
Por favor corríganme si estoy equivocada, gracias.


----------



## Phryne

araceli said:
			
		

> Creo que se puede usar el pretérito, cómo no:
> Las habichuelas me supieron a pollo.
> Por favor corríganme si estoy equivocada, gracias.



hola araceli!

Equivocada? Seguro que no, pero la expresión me suena muy rara o poética...

saludos


----------



## dexterciyo

Para mí, sin embargo, suena muy bien. No me suena ni rara ni poética ni antiguo ni nada por el estilo. De hecho yo lo uso mucho:

- ¿Qué tal ese postre?
- Me supo, jeje. (Supongo que esta frase está fuera del tema )

- La verdad es que no me supieron muy bien las almóndigas.

- ¿Qué tal esas habichuelas? ¿te gustaron?
- Uff, qué va, me supieron a pollo.

-Sólo quisiera repetir aquellos besos que fueron dulces y me supieron a miel.

Todo me suena bien en esas frases. Cada lugar tiene sus hábitos.
Saludos


----------



## Mita

dexterciyo said:
			
		

> Para mí, sin embargo, suena muy bien. No me suena ni rara ni poética ni antiguo ni nada por el estilo. De hecho yo lo uso mucho:
> 
> - ¿Qué tal ese postre?
> - Me supo, jeje. (Supongo que esta frase está fuera del tema )
> 
> - La verdad es que no me supieron muy bien las almóndigas.
> 
> - ¿Qué tal esas habichuelas? ¿te gustaron?
> - Uff, qué va, me supieron a pollo.
> 
> -Sólo quisiera repetir aquellos besos que fueron dulces y me supieron a miel.
> 
> Todo me suena bien en esas frases. Cada lugar tiene sus hábitos.
> Saludos


De acuerdo contigo, Dexterciyo. 
Independientemente de que suenen bien o mal, o de que se usen más o menos seguido, cada verbo tiene sus dos formas de pasado y las dos se pueden usar y a la vez sonar bien dependiendo del caso, como en los ejemplos que diste. 
Por cierto, ¿antes quisiste decir albóndigas o está bien almóndigas? Digo, para probarlas y saber cómo saben. 
Abrazos pa' todos,


----------



## gotitadeleche

dexterciyo said:
			
		

> - ¿Qué tal ese postre?
> - Me supo, jeje. (Supongo que esta frase está fuera del tema )



Y ¿qué quiere decir "me supo"? 

Gracias


----------



## Phryne

gotitadeleche said:
			
		

> Y ¿qué quiere decir "me supo"?
> 
> Gracias



Hola gotita!

es el "Pretérito perfecto simple o Pretérito" de la tercera persona del singular del verbo _saber_. 

supe
supiste
* supo*
supimos
supisteis / supieron
supieron

Como ya sabrás el verbo _saber_ significa entre otras cosas: 
1. "Conocer algo, o tener noticia o conocimiento de ello" (transitivo)
2.  " Tener sabor." (intrasitivo).
Acá estamos usando la segunda acepción y aunque es muy común decir "él supo" no lo es tanto con "el pollo me supo rico", o al menos eso estamos discutiendo. 

Espero haber aclarado un poco este menjunje

saludos 

Mita y dexterciyo: A mi criterio no es nada común decirlo, pero puede ser una cuestion regional. saludos sabrosos.


----------



## gotitadeleche

Phryne said:
			
		

> Hola gotita!
> 
> es el "Pretérito perfecto simple o Pretérito" de la tercera persona del singular del verbo _saber_.
> 
> supe
> supiste
> * supo*
> supimos
> supisteis / supieron
> supieron
> 
> Como ya sabrás el verbo _saber_ significa entre otras cosas:
> 1. "Conocer algo, o tener noticia o conocimiento de ello" (transitivo)
> 2.  " Tener sabor." (intrasitivo).
> Acá estamos usando la segunda acepción y aunque es muy común decir "él supo" no lo es tanto con "el pollo me supo rico", o al menos eso estamos discutiendo.
> 
> Espero haber aclarado un poco este menjunje
> 
> saludos
> 
> Mita y dexterciyo: A mi criterio no es nada común decirlo, pero puede ser una cuestion regional. saludos sabrosos.



Gracias Phryne,

But "me supo" sounds to me like it is saying "it tasted ???? to me". What did it taste like? Or am I totally missing the meaning?


----------



## Phryne

gotitadeleche said:
			
		

> Gracias Phryne,
> 
> But "me supo" sounds to me like it is saying "it tasted ???? to me". What did it taste like? Or am I totally missing the meaning?


gotita,

"Me supo" así solito también me parece como si le faltase algo. La forma de usarl, en mi humilde entender, es "me sabe a + sustantivo" o "sabe + adjetivo", pero es una expresión que en mi país no se usa demasiado y suena hasta poética. No por nada Artrella inició un hilo no hace mucho mucho sobre cómo conjugar la primer persona del singular en el presente simple. sé a miel?
De todas maneras en mi país es mucho más común decir que algo "tiene sabor/gusto" que decir "sabe a". Aunque después de la opinión de los foreros ibéricos, me gustaría saber que tan común es por sus pagos y en otros también.

Espero haber aclarado tu duda,

saludos


----------



## Outsider

If I'm not mistaken, "Me supo!" all by itself means "It tasted good!"


----------



## gotitadeleche

Gracias Phryne y Outsider!!



> If I'm not mistaken, "Me supo!" all by itself means "It tasted good!"



I thought about this, but needed to have it confirmed. Thanks!


----------



## Phryne

Outsider said:
			
		

> If I'm not mistaken, "Me supo!" all by itself means "It tasted good!"



Hola Outsider
I've never ever heard of such a thing...   

... lo que son los regionalismos! 

saludos


----------



## Outsider

From the WR's own dictionary:



> saber
> 
> II	verbo intransitivo
> 
> 4** (producir agrado o desagrado) to like, please: me supo mal que no viniera, it upset me that he didn't come
> ****
> **** me ha sabido a poco, I couldn't get enough of it


This must be where the idiom comes from...


----------



## Mita

Phryne said:
			
		

> Mita y dexterciyo: A mi criterio no es nada común decirlo, pero puede ser una cuestión regional. saludos sabrosos.


Hola Phyrne, debe ser algo regional, como tú dices, pero tengo que dejar en claro que en Chile tampoco es común y d hecho nunca lo uso. En vez de decir "sabe bien", por ejemplo, digo "está rico". Sólo decía que supo, supieron, etc. era correcto y perfectamente utilizable.
Más saludos sabrosones pa' ti.


----------



## rayb

Mita said:
			
		

> De acuerdo contigo, Dexterciyo.
> Independientemente de que suenen bien o mal, o de que se usen más o menos seguido, cada verbo tiene sus dos formas de pasado y las dos se pueden usar y a la vez sonar bien dependiendo del caso, como en los ejemplos que diste.
> Por cierto, ¿antes quisiste decir albóndigas o está bien almóndigas? Digo, para probarlas y saber cómo saben.
> Abrazos pa' todos,


 
Con todo, Mita, hay que reconocer que en Chile al menos, quizás por despejar ambigüedades, casi no se utiliza el verbo "saber" en su acepción "gustativa". En efecto, muchos entre los que yo me cuento, damos vuelta a las oraciones para utilizar el verbo "gustar".

Saludos


----------



## rayb

Mita said:
			
		

> Hola Phyrne, debe ser algo regional, como tú dices, pero tengo que dejar en claro que en Chile tampoco es común y d hecho nunca lo uso. En vez de decir "sabe bien", por ejemplo, digo "está rico". Sólo decía que supo, supieron, etc. era correcto y perfectamente utilizable.
> Más saludos sabrosones pa' ti.


 
Exactamente, yo nuca diría "me supo bien" sino que "me gustó" o "lo encotré rico". Con todo, si alguien lo dijera, yo entendería lo que quiso decir.

Saludos


----------



## dashforce

rayb said:
			
		

> Exactamente, yo nuca diría "me supo bien" sino que "me gustó" o "lo encotré rico". Con todo, si alguien lo dijera, yo entendería lo que quiso decir.



Pero entonces qué dirían cuando quieran decir que algo tiene el sabor de otra cosa?  Por ejemplo, 

"This ice cream tastes like cotton candy."  Yo diría que "sabe a ..." pues no sé como decir "cotton candy" jaja.

GB


----------



## araceli

Aquí creo que le dicen "copo de nieve".


----------



## Mita

dashforce said:
			
		

> Pero entonces qué dirían cuando quieran decir que algo tiene el sabor de otra cosa? Por ejemplo,
> 
> "This ice cream tastes like cotton candy." Yo diría que "sabe a ..." pues no sé como decir "cotton candy" jaja.
> 
> GB


Yo lo diría así: "Este helado tiene sabor a ..." Cotton candy??? Tampoco sé jejej xD
Un saludito


----------



## Mita

=O  ¡¡Apareció un enlace milagroso!! jajaj En Chile, entonces, cotton candy = algodón de azúcar:
"Este helado tiene sabor a algodón de azúcar".


----------



## dashforce

Ah, ahí está- Igual como en inglés.  Gracias!


----------



## Phryne

dashforce said:
			
		

> Pero entonces qué dirían cuando quieran decir que algo tiene el sabor de otra cosa?  Por ejemplo,
> 
> "This ice cream tastes like cotton candy."  Yo diría que "sabe a ..." pues no sé como decir "cotton candy" jaja.
> 
> GB


Hola GB

Está muy bien lo que dices, "esto sabe a ...", pero en mi país la gente suele decir mucho más a menudo "esto tiene gusto a..."/"esto tiene sabor a..."

saludos


----------



## Sergio M

En México si es muy común utilizar saber, como reconocimeinto de sabor

*me supo a....*
*me sabe a....*
*¿a qué te sabe?*
*me supieron mal*
*Sabían bien*

Generalmente decimos *tiene sabor a......*
y no común decir  *tienen gusto a ....*

Espero ayudar, aunque no afirmo que sea la forma correcta de decirlo, pero es una costumbre.


----------



## rayb

dashforce said:
			
		

> Pero entonces qué dirían cuando quieran decir que algo tiene el sabor de otra cosa? Por ejemplo,
> 
> "This ice cream tastes like cotton candy." Yo diría que "sabe a ..." pues no sé como decir "cotton candy" jaja.
> 
> GB


 
"Este helado tiene sabor (gusto) a algodón acaramelado"

En este caso, sabor no se confunde con saber.


----------

